# Axe handle material



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I am calling upon all you guys who have any lumberjAck experience or have used axes a lot in the past. I am making an axe handle for my dad and was wondering what kind of wood to use. I figure ash and hickory are the two obvious answers, and was wondering what y'all's opinions were on each of them, or if there is some secret about using a different hardwood.

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have a choice, get Ash. Hickory handles are more prone to shattering. Either is a good choice, but I prefer ash if possible. Straight grain, not a lot of color variation, no knots. And I never varnish an axe handle… or shovel or hatchet or any wood handled tool (varnished or laquered handles will raise a blister a lot faster than a bare wood handle that's been oiled). Just get it clean and smooth with about a 180 grit, and then rub it with boiled linseed oil. Don't bother with a rag. Just use your hand with a rubber glove. Putting it on a rag leaves a lot in the rag . 3 or 4 coats on a new handle, about 15 minutes to half an hour apart and then let it be. Don't forget to do the top of the handle. Some folks cut the top off flush with the axe head. I leave it stick out a little. It's fine.

And make sure you know which is the top of the axe and which is the bottom. The hole for the handle is tapered. If it still has a handle in it, mark the top with a punch or something.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

All good advice. After shaping my handles and getting them fit to the axe I dip the portion of the handle that will be inside the head in oil base paint just before driving it home for the last time. This helps protect the wood from decay, when the paint dries it helps keep the handle tight, and the wet paint acts as a lubricant when driving it in allowing it to slide further up the taper for a real tight fit. I use black rustoleum the black around the head looks good at least to my eyes. I will not get into the ash hickory debate but I think hickory makes a nicer looking handle and is a little easier to shape. Old timers around here swore by hornbeam but a good strait piece with no knots is hard co come by.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hickory is the go-to handle. Has been ever since there has been axes.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Hickory is what ax handle and most other handles have always been made from. Must be a reason why the better handles are hickory.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Split, White Oak, stronger than Hickory or Ash if it's split to get straight grain. Ramrods, wheel spokes, and handles were made from it. Tell your Dad if he keeps the axe head down in a can with a little oil in it the head will always be tight. Linseed is good.


----------

